# timing of booster



## cheeki (Mar 10, 2003)

Hi Peter, im just hoping to get an un biased answer to a question I have, in my last IVF cycle, my nurse foned me with the time for me to inject my "booster", I did so at the time she gave, but although im normaly a good responder and previous cycles gave at least 10 good grade eggs,, they only got 1, when my consultant came down after the retrevial, i asked her why the result was so poor,, she said she would look into the times given to me, but after that cyclke failed (my last NHS cycle) they said that the nurse probably gave me the wrong times.
Maybe an oversight on her part but as im sure you can imagine the impact that it made on us was immense, but when i went back for a meeting with the Dr, he gave no explantion and said that although the nurse made a mistake, I wouldn't be given another cycle, have you came across this problem before, and if you have what would the normal practice be?
Thanks for taking the time to help us all, im sure we all appreciate it ,xxxxxxxxx cheeki


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Cheeki,

This is very poor management of your cycle for which you should at least get a free cycle. Complain to the clinic directors in writing and if you have no joy complain to the HFEA.

It is stories like this which give IVF a bad name!

Good luck!

Peter



cheeki said:


> Hi Peter, im just hoping to get an un biased answer to a question I have, in my last IVF cycle, my nurse foned me with the time for me to inject my "booster", I did so at the time she gave, but although im normaly a good responder and previous cycles gave at least 10 good grade eggs,, they only got 1, when my consultant came down after the retrevial, i asked her why the result was so poor,, she said she would look into the times given to me, but after that cyclke failed (my last NHS cycle) they said that the nurse probably gave me the wrong times.
> Maybe an oversight on her part but as im sure you can imagine the impact that it made on us was immense, but when i went back for a meeting with the Dr, he gave no explantion and said that although the nurse made a mistake, I wouldn't be given another cycle, have you came across this problem before, and if you have what would the normal practice be?
> Thanks for taking the time to help us all, im sure we all appreciate it ,xxxxxxxxx cheeki


----------

